# Buying Products



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

Just wondering where people find to be best to buy their detailing products, and if anyone has any suggestions.
Thanks Josh


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Clean your car would be the first place where i would look


----------



## CorradoVR6 (Aug 24, 2010)

I've only ever used CYC. They're excellent! Can't comment on anyone else though, obviously.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Same here! Always great service!


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm a fan of i4detailing love the bubblegum they send with the invoice aswell haha


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

As others have said Josh. Cant go wrong with cleanyourcar however I cannot help but spend and spend when I go on there website so it is off limits at the moment


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Clean your car, Elite Car Care and Polished Bliss are the ones I use!  All amazing people to order from, very helpful and always able to give best advice on products!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Orchard County Detailing:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=244


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yip - I agree with ClarkeG. Ronnie at Orchard Autocare in Tandragee does some great kit. I also like some of the Autosmart range too. Stephen Pollard is the rep for Down / Armagh and is on the Boucher Road in his big lorry most Thursdays iirc. 

Good luck shopping.

Cooks


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

I've ordered stuff from clean your car, polished bliss, i4detailing and elite car care. All are top notch. Clean your car is probably my favourite, they were very helpful on the phone and I love there selection.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

we now have a free postage deal add FREE33 into the discount code.. Cheers for the recommendations guys.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

i4detailing... great range and excellent service :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

There is always Procar in Carryduff massive range and local. Amd you cam walk on amd Davey will tell you all you need to know about the products


----------



## mackers (Feb 18, 2009)

I got a load of stuff from Ronnie at OCDni and cant fault the service. Very pleased with all the products also, I will be investing in the rest of their range.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm def going to try Ronnie's Speed Seal, sounds just the ticket! I also hear Ronnie's doing a new line in poultry tonic - probably only for use on the wings though....
Cheers Ronnie btw. 
Cooks


----------



## george16930 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Orchard Autocare*

Yes I would absolutely recommend Rollo, straight up guy, very knowledgeable, great products, great prices and service-------and local.

Doc:detailer:


----------



## SimplySideways (Aug 1, 2011)

Orchard Autocare, Polished Bliss and I4 Detailing all very good to buy from


----------



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

I normally buy off i4detailing or CYC :thumb:

Also buy a lot of products off Stephen the local Autosmart rep..Top guy!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Polished Bliss is where I get most of my stuff from. Quality prices, great advice plus free postage too.
I've also used CYC a lot and they've always been amazing too, as have i4detailing.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I4D mostly for big orders but elite, CYC, polished bliss and detailed clean are all excellent as are some manufacturer direct companies on here.

Never had anything but excellent service from the DW traders I've ordered from tbh :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

elite, cyc and perfectly cleaned, none have ever let me down:thumb:


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

Polished bliss is normally my go to site.


----------

